# Random thoughts



## bczoom

I sit outside, have a beer and ponder about a million things.

Some that have come to mind recently.  *Add yours.*

My daughter just finished her first semester of college.  She and her younger brother never had a baby-sitter... ever. _They were in daycare until kindergarten but as a work from home dad, we never needed an actual baby-sitter for evenings or after they started kindergarten._

It's hard to un-love someone.  I've never been divorced and currently 22 years into my marriage but looking back at friends, past girlfriends, family... I can't think of a single person that I loved and don't love to this date.

I would love to have what's in Jay Leno's garage.

Panels on cars should come with easier access.  It sucks prying one and _hoping_ the clips don't break.


----------



## bczoom

Doc - WTF is in my post?  Things in links provided by VigLink???


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Doc - WTF is in my post?  Things in links provided by VigLink???



I've had that happen before too.
Not sure, but Ccleaner and a reboot took care of it.
Was on my end.
I think?


----------



## Doc

Hmmm, I can't remember seeing this before.  Thanks PG for the help.  I hope you are right.   I do run Vigilink here but all it does is monetize links for the site.  So if someone buys something from a link posted here I get a few cents.

Test:
I don't need a baby-sitter.

I would love to have my pick of 3 items in Jay Leno's garage.   Okay, even one item would be FANTASTIC.


----------



## Doc

I typed BbabysitterR like you did and got the same result.   I'm at a loss.  will have to do some investigative work.  Removing links.  I put a hyphen inbetween the words baby and sitt-er to get rid of the link.  Very very strange.   Let me know any other key words this happens on.  I will not allow those type of links.   That's BS.  Damn ...even the word s i t t e r makes a link.   This ain't right.

Great idea for a thread Brian.  I might scare some of yall with my random thoughts.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Great idea for a thread Brian.  I might scare some of yall with my random thoughts.



You couldn't scare me if you tried lol


Random thoughts...
Things I don't normally mention, but will.

Life is usually wonderful for me, but I have my moments.
They are son and grandchild related.

Youngest and family are doing well, eldest not so much now.
She wants out of the marriage. I warned him he married her too fast after Misty died, rebound thing.

Politically speaking on matters from that end of the spectrum, had hopes for Trump.
That lasted all of a day or so.
Not now and I will not apologize for that and won't use this forum for discussing it.

That's about all I have to say.


----------



## Angelface

I wish it was just as easy to fix mistakes as it is to make them.


----------



## Danang Sailor

_<silly>_ Did you ever wonder if fish go home and lie about the size of the bait they stole? _</silly>

_Horse sense is nothing more than stable thinking.

1)  Always make up your own mind.
2)  Think things through before making up your mind.
3)  Get all the available facts before thinking it through.
These three rules will not make you infallible, but they will reduce your mistakes to a minimum and should nearly
eliminate the truly egregious ones.  BUT ... it is time consuming, hard work.  If you haven't the time for all this,
find a well meaning fool - they're always around - ask his advice, and then do the opposite.  You'll be amazed how
often this works out to be the best course!


----------



## Galvatron

Why when i try to keep a house plant alive it dies yet when i ignore it it strives??

Why does my adopted bloody son keep buying them for me??

Is there ever a time you can stop wiping your kids arses?? i am pretty sure they wont wipe mine when i am old.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Angelface said:


> I wish it was just as easy to fix mistakes as it is to make them.


Sadly all ups and downs don't happen in bed. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

How old is too old to stop breast feeding?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissTaken

Age 2?

I love word games.  
It's annoying that my profile pic doesn't appear on my posts. 
A chipmunk almost ran across my foot yesterday.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

MissTaken said:


> It's annoying that my profile pic doesn't appear on my posts.



Your profile pic only shows when someone views your profile.

The little pic for each post is an avatar and it doesn't look like you uploaded one.

Jim


----------



## MissTaken

Thank you Jim


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hey, you have an avatar!


----------



## waybomb

I should retire.


----------



## MissTaken

If my bed had a voice, it would sing sweet lullabies and softly sigh each time I rolled over.


----------



## Galvatron

why.....why the fuck why


----------



## Danang Sailor

Yep!


----------



## MissTaken

What? It was a random thought. Ok I'll try to keep my whimsical nonsense to myself. 

Random thought:
It's going to be 100 degrees today and I'm not leaving the air conditioning.


----------



## Danang Sailor

MissTaken said:


> *What? It was a random thought. Ok I'll try to keep my whimsical nonsense to myself.
> *
> Random thought:
> It's going to be 100 degrees today and I'm not leaving the air conditioning.


I believe that was Galvi's random thought, not a comment on your random thought.  I was just agreeing with his ...


----------



## waybomb

One of the big problems of America today - they say they want to hear what you say, but if they disagree with your thought, blast the shit out of the you or your thoughts.

No conversation these days, just ego and self centered crybabying.


----------



## Doc

MissTaken said:


> *What? It was a random thought. Ok I'll try to keep my whimsical nonsense to myself. *
> 
> Random thought:
> It's going to be 100 degrees today and I'm not leaving the air conditioning.


No way, that is what keeps this entertaining.  Please, feel free to Go wild, don't hold back.

--------
do you have prince albert in a can?


----------



## pirate_girl

I keep looking for a shoutbox to say bbl and there isn't one.
Duh..


----------



## Angelface

A moment ago is just history, a moment ahead is an opportunity.


----------



## Galvatron

taking what you want is easy but giving what is needed is a whole new ball game


----------



## MrLiberty

why are my random thoughts always about sex


----------



## deand1

When someone I know or know of dies, the first thing I look for is their age, if they are older or younger then me.


----------



## Doc

bbl


WTH does that mean?


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> bbl
> 
> 
> WTH does that mean?




be back later


----------



## Doc

MrLiberty said:


> be back later


Okay, see you later Mr. L ....but what does bbl mean?       just kidding.  Thanks


----------



## Galvatron

why does mrs galvi look younger than i met her


----------



## Doc

Yeah, why?


----------



## Doc

I never run with scissors.


----------



## bczoom

Why do fish like worms?  Worms are underground and fish are in water so they haven't met much over the millennium.

Why do cats like fish?  Except tigers, cats don't like water so how did they get a taste for fish?


----------



## waybomb

How do flies land on a ceiling? Do they do a positive-g loop, or roll until inverted and land upside down?


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Angelface

I'm really sick of this heat... every day for like the past month has been in the 90's... Im not sure if I will ever get used to it.. even tho it happens every summer. I want my cool, wet, rainy days back.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Angelface said:


> I'm really sick of this heat... every day for like the past month has been in the 90's... Im not sure if I will ever get used to it.. even tho it happens every summer. I want my cool, wet, rainy days back.



Move to Alaska, problem solved!


----------



## Angelface

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> Move to Alaska, problem solved!



That's not a bad idea actually..


----------



## Angelface

I'm starting to think eating healthier is one of the hardest things to commit to... :/


----------



## Leni

Of course it is.  It means cutting down on a lot of the things that we love like cookies, cake, that really good bread with lots of butter, etc.


----------



## Angelface

Leni said:


> Of course it is.  It means cutting down on a lot of the things that we love like cookies, cake, that really good bread with lots of butter, etc.



Yah and Reese's peanut butter blended ice cream.. My over all #1 guilty pleasure choice...


----------



## Angelface

Either I'm becoming a total bitch, or finally respecting myself.. But at this point if someone is taking advantage of me, leading me into their games, or thinking im that gullible, I am no longer afraid to say no, and to some extent to f$^@ off without the fear of conflict anymore. I am totally done with people trying to use me for a selfish gain of their own.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Angelface said:


> Either I'm becoming a total bitch, or finally respecting myself.. But at this point if someone is taking advantage of me, leading me into their games, or thinking im that gullible, I am no longer afraid to say no, and to some extent to f$^@ off without the fear of conflict anymore. I am totally done with people trying to use me for a selfish gain of their own.


----------



## Leni

Good for you!!!  That is a huge step in the right direction.


----------



## MrLiberty

I'm eating a fried bologna, and salami sandwich, with cheese.  The first bit was a little hot and I burnt my tongue.


----------



## waybomb

MrLiberty said:


> I'm eating a fried bologna, and salami sandwich, with cheese.  The first bit was a little hot and I burnt my tongue.



Now that's what I call eating healthy! 
Yum.
I hadn't ever had a fried bolo sandwich until a few years ago. Good stuff.


----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


> I'm eating a fried bologna, and salami sandwich, with cheese.  The first bit was a little hot and I burnt my tongue.



Excellent!  I too add cheese along with the Bolo, but never salami.  I will try that!!  Sounds right up my alley.


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> I'm eating a fried bologna, and salami sandwich, with cheese.  The first bit was a little hot and I burnt my tongue.





TiredRetired said:


> Excellent!  I too add cheese along with the Bolo, but never salami.  I will try that!!  Sounds right up my alley.



Fried _baloney_, must be Oscar Mayer beef thrown in the pain (preferably 2 slices)-- little slits made so as not to curl during the frying process, plopped on Wonder Bread (white) - then add ketchup.
Much (sometimes a couple of bread and butter pickle slices).
Devour.
Heaven.
LOL


----------



## Angelface

Does anyone else have terrible anxiety over the upcoming holidays?? I'm not even sure why.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Does anyone else have terrible anxiety over the upcoming holidays?? I'm not even sure why.


Used to when I was younger and had kids at home and a ton of things to have to worry about.
Not so much these days.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Used to when I was younger and had kids at home and a ton of things to have to worry about.
> Not so much these days.



That's probably what it is.. that and family drama. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> That's probably what it is.. that and family drama. lol



All families have drama around the holidays.
Ask me about last Thanksgiving when I almost wanted to smack the shit out of my ex's wife for a sweet potato comment.
But ya know, I had to be there for my kids.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> All families have drama around the holidays.
> Ask me about last Thanksgiving when I almost wanted to smack the shit out of my ex's wife for a sweet potato comment.
> But ya know, I had to be there for my kids.



 haha.. I can only imagine! My brother and his over confident ego must have thought it looked cool or something using his hunting knife to open the kids toys for them.. well he ended up getting himself and he was just bleeding all over everything with the kids just freaking out. But he refused to go the hospital until after he ate the skin off the turkey...


----------



## Adillo303

What happens if Trump wins?

His own party has disowned him. (I would bet they offer to make up real fast).
Of course the Dems / Libs hate him. 

Does he retaliate, if so upon who.

Just thinking.


----------



## Leni

Angelface said:


> Does anyone else have terrible anxiety over the upcoming holidays?? I'm not even sure why.



Holidays, Mothers and Fathers Days, and birthdays also.  Now that I'm retired it's a lot easier.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> haha.. I can only imagine! My brother and his over confident ego must have thought it looked cool or something using his hunting knife to open the kids toys for them.. well he ended up getting himself and he was just bleeding all over everything with the kids just freaking out. *But he refused to go the hospital until after he ate the skin off the turkey*...



That's funny!

Someone had made a dish of sweet potatoes with the giant marshmallows.
They were brown,* not burnt*, just darker.
So she goes stumbling around the food table presented, paper cup in hand full of vodka (which she had hidden behind the toaster ) pointed at it and said " well someone didn't know what they were doing".
I patted my ex on the shoulder and said " God bless ya, you poor thing", then proceeded to keep to my corner of the house with my turkey wing etc..
That's how a pirate girl rolls in those situations.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> That's funny!
> 
> Someone had made a dish of sweet potatoes with the giant marshmallows.
> They were brown,* not burnt*, just darker.
> So she goes stumbling around the food table presented, paper cup in hand full of vodka (which she had hidden behind the toaster ) pointed at it and said " well someone didn't know what they were doing".
> I patted my ex on the shoulder and said " God bless ya, you poor thing", then proceeded to keep to my corner of the house with my turkey wing etc..
> That's how a pirate girl rolls in those situations.



Haha! I love it lol


----------



## MrLiberty

Was never anxious about the holidays, it was the one time of year the family actually got along.  I loved Thanksgiving the most as I would put on a spread that would have made Henry the 8th blush.


----------



## pirate_girl

Adillo303 said:


> What happens if Trump wins?
> 
> His own party has disowned him. (I would bet they offer to make up real fast).
> Of course the Dems / Libs hate him.
> 
> Does he retaliate, if so upon who.
> 
> Just thinking.



If Trump wins, he'll be the next POTUS.

Not _all _of his own party has disowned him.

There are a fringe of representatives still backing him here in Ohio.

I expect the rest will fall in line. What else are they going to do?


----------



## Angelface

MrLiberty said:


> Was never anxious about the holidays, it was the one time of year the family actually got along.  I loved Thanksgiving the most as I would put on a spread that would have made Henry the 8th blush.



I actually like Thanksgiving more than Christmas even dispite the cooking and cleaning, where you know... people enjoy the company of others and not just what each other got. But the sad thing is, retail companies are killing the holiday by moving black friday sales on Thanksgiving now.. I just think that is crap.


----------



## EastTexFrank

We have family supper once a month at 6 different locations so our turn comes round twice a year. One of our turns falls on Christmas Eve so I much prefer Thanksgiving at my wife's cousin's house.  

It's strange that as my wife's uncles and aunts died off the tradition is starting to falter.  It's sad but in a few years it'll just be another memory.


----------



## Doc

EastTexFrank said:


> We have family supper once a month at 6 different locations so our turn comes round twice a year. One of our turns falls on Christmas Eve so I much prefer Thanksgiving at my wife's cousin's house.
> 
> It's strange that as my wife's uncles and aunts died off the tradition is starting to falter.  It's sad but in a few years it'll just be another memory.


They won't know what they are missing until it's gone.   And it is 10 times harder to get something like that started again.
I wish my family had a tradition like that.


----------



## MrLiberty

EastTexFrank said:


> We have family supper once a month at 6 different locations so our turn comes round twice a year. One of our turns falls on Christmas Eve so I much prefer Thanksgiving at my wife's cousin's house.
> 
> It's strange that as my wife's uncles and aunts died off the tradition is starting to falter.  It's sad but in a few years it'll just be another memory.




As we get older, our generation loses the traditions started by our parents and relatives.  I know now that my mom is gone, Christmas and the rest of the holidays will be just another day for our family.  

My brother was never big on traditions, and his kids are even worse, they could care less about the holidays.  My sister still has Christmas, but even she said she is getting tired of it.  At 72 years old, I can't really blame her.


----------



## Doc

I understand bald.  As we age many of us notice our hair thinning and to often eventually gone.  Bald.  But only on top of our heads.   Why?   Why can't we go bald where our beards grow?   That would be much more convenient and even looked forward to.


----------



## tiredretired

I must confess, watching the debate last night that I was wishing The Hag would just have a massive coronary and drop dead right on the spot.  Taken out in a body bag and listen to all the phony accolades over the next 5 days while she lies rotting in state at the Capitol Rotunda while heads of state do their duty paying their respects to someone they despise.  

I know, that is not very nice and certainly not Christian like and for that I must confess, but that was my Random Thought and I will not lie about it.


----------



## MrLiberty

TiredRetired said:


> I must confess, watching the debate last night that I was wishing The Hag would just have a massive coronary and drop dead right on the spot.  Taken out in a body bag and listen to all the phony accolades over the next 5 days while she lies rotting in state at the Capitol Rotunda while heads of state do their duty paying their respects to someone they despise.
> 
> I know, that is not very nice and certainly not Christian like and for that I must confess, but that was my Random Thought and I will not lie about it.




Well then, this should certainly make your day.....

http://nypost.com/2016/10/19/hillary-clintons-security-detail-laughed-when-she-broke-her-elbow/


----------



## Angelface

How old is too old to act on impulse and jump in a rain puddle?


----------



## bczoom

Angelface said:


> How old is too old to act on impulse and jump in a rain puddle?


You're too old at 168.  It's perfectly fine until then.


----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


> Well then, this should certainly make your day.....
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/10/19/hillary-clintons-security-detail-laughed-when-she-broke-her-elbow/



LOL, one more random thought.  Before she dies, the last face she sees is Donald Trump's laughing his ass off telling her to quit whining.   Really, this is how much I despise this "woman".


----------



## Angelface

bczoom said:


> You're too old at 168.  It's perfectly fine until then.



Well okay that works, I'm just waiting for the getting yeld at for it part.Haha


----------



## Angelface

I think it's sad that in this day and age people still make fun of you for being different.  But to be honest, it makes me happy now. It just means I'm sticking true to myself, and not following the crowd.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That's great Angelface.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Angelface said:


> I think it's sad that in this day and age people still make fun of you for being different.  But to be honest, it makes me happy now. It just means I'm sticking true to myself, and not following the crowd.


I've been doing that since I was a kid. Life is too short to live stress about what others think about me. I only care about what I and my close friends and family think about me. Everyone else can suck it if they don't like me. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> I've been doing that since I was a kid. Life is too short to live stress about what others think about me. I only care about what I and my close friends and family think about me. Everyone else can suck it if they don't like me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk




Don't know you personally, but I like ya.


----------



## Angelface

Sometimes I notice people looking at certain scars I have and I don't know if it makes them feel uneasy.. or they want to say something but don't know how... I've only had one comment of "You shouldn't do that, things will get better" Which.. whatever. But I just see them as battle wounds of a fight that I won. That's why i wont always wear a long sleeve shirt.. Sure looking at them may bring some bad memories.. but they also serve as a reminder that I got past it.


----------



## Doc

Good for you AF.   That sure seems like the appropriate way to handle them.   I'd do the same ....or I'd stare back at them till they look away....depending on my mood and how the day was going.


----------



## Angelface

Doc said:


> Good for you AF.   That sure seems like the appropriate way to handle them.   I'd do the same ....or I'd stare back at them till they look away....depending on my mood and how the day was going.




I like your idea.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've gotten to a point in my life where I really don't give two hoots about what anyone else thinks about me.  I get dirty looks everywhere I go all of the time now.  I can just tell what people are thinking.  "Look at that guy...too lazy to walk anywhere so he's got a scooter.  Or....Look at that young guy.  He's just faking it.  He doesn't need a handicapped parking pass.  Or, look at him walking around with two canes."  Sure, it pisses me off but I don't allow it to dictate my whole day.


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> I've gotten to a point in my life where I really don't give two hoots about what anyone else thinks about me.  I get dirty looks everywhere I go all of the time now.  I can just tell what people are thinking.  "Look at that guy...too lazy to walk anywhere so he's got a scooter.  Or....Look at that young guy.  He's just faking it.  He doesn't need a handicapped parking pass.  Or, look at him walking around with two canes."  Sure, it pisses me off but I don't allow it to dictate my whole day.



Yah I totally get that.. I'm sure some like to think you are only doing it for a disability check to get out of working.. The standards that society expects everyone to be at on a similar level is unrealistic and honestly not very moral..

I'm sure a lot of people think I am selfish and only thought of myself.. the problem is that they have no idea whats going on in my head.. thats the injury that eventually shows on the outside when it gets bad enough.. It's not just something you just "get over". Its a chemical imbalance in my brain that affects my mental well being..Just like those such as yourself have things on the physical level that prevent what the majority of people would call a "normal" life. Well everyone would agree that nobody is perfect, then they should know that everyone inst normal in some way or another..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Angelface said:


> Yah I totally get that.. I'm sure some like to think you are only doing it for a disability check to get out of working.. The standards that society expects everyone to be at on a similar level is unrealistic and honestly not very moral..
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people think I am selfish and only thought of myself.. the problem is that they have no idea whats going on in my head.. thats the injury that eventually shows on the outside when it gets bad enough.. It's not just something you just "get over". Its a chemical imbalance in my brain that affects my mental well being..Just like those such as yourself have things on the physical level that prevent what the majority of people would call a "normal" life. Well everyone would agree that nobody is perfect, then they should know that everyone inst normal in some way or another..



I totally understand.  I try to avoid certain people now as when I run into someone I haven't seen in a while they immediately say...."You're looking good.  When are you going back to work?"  Are you f'ing kidding me?  Most days I can't make it from the living room to the kitchen without being in pain.  You are only seeing me today because it's a good enough day to where I can make it to the truck to get out and about.  You didn't see me for the past 5 days bent over in pain at home.  One of the many things that aggravate me.  People in general take their health for granted.  

I have a specialist appointment this morning and have been stressing about it for hours because of the mobility issues I face.  I have to either chance parking on the street a block away and struggle walking with a walker or park in the parking garage three blocks away and use the scooter.  But the scooter doesn't fit in the freaking elevator they have there.  It's a whole process for me to just get to an appointment now.


----------



## Angelface

Chocolate Strawberry Charleston Chews are going to be the death of me...  You put one of those in the freezer and you can suck on it for hours and it never gets old. Waaay better than any Lolly pop...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Catching a cold sucks after having a broken back. One sneeze is enough to bring this 6'3" man to his knees. Good gawd my spine felt like it wanted to fly out of my body. Guess I know where I'm sleeping tonight.  Ugh

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

A little while ago I set my search engine to DuckDuckGo as my default on Firefox and the homepage to USA Today from Yahoo.
Things are running a whole lot smoother now.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> A little while ago I set my search engine to DuckDuckGo as my default on Firefox and the homepage to USA Today from Yahoo.
> Things are running a whole lot smoother now.



I switched to duckduckgo a while back. Forumsforums is my homepage.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> I switched to duckduckgo a while back. *Forumsforums is my homepage.*



Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## pirate_girl

taaa daaaah!


----------



## Angelface

I am craving french toast... like really bad...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Angelface said:


> I am craving french toast... like really bad...



Hit  the drive thru at Burger King in the morning. They have french toast sticks.


----------



## Angelface

jim slagle said:


> Hit  the drive thru at Burger King in the morning. They have french toast sticks.



Buuut.. why can't they serve it now? maybe if i pay extra?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Worth a try. They migh say no but the answer might be yes!


----------



## Angelface

jim slagle said:


> Worth a try. They migh say no but the answer might be yes!



They said no... But I settled for a whopper and a water...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Angelface said:


> They said no... But I settled for a whopper and a water...



Thats reasonably close. A whopper does have bread in it.


----------



## Angelface

I'll be honest... I never did like Trump. I didn't vote for him... I voted 3rd party... (Yeah I know I'm stupid) But I will give Trump a chance... Maybe he won't be so bad...


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I'll be honest... I never did like Trump. I didn't vote for him... I voted 3rd party... (Yeah I know I'm stupid) But I will give Trump a chance... Maybe he won't be so bad...


You took part in the process.
That's all that matters.


----------



## Doc

Rumpelstiltskin


----------



## Danang Sailor

Angelface said:


> I'll be honest... I never did like Trump. I didn't vote for him... I voted 3rd party... (Yeah I know I'm stupid) But I will give Trump a chance... Maybe he won't be so bad...





pirate_girl said:


> You took part in the process.
> That's all that matters.


PG is correct; the most important thing is that you actually exercised your franchise.  That you didn't vote for the candidate that eventually won is always a bit of a letdown, but at least you took part.

I was watching the utter morons - excuse me, I meant _protesters _of course - in Portland last night and was somewhat slack-jawed when several of them announced they didn't even vote, but still had their knickers in knots because *their *candidate didn't win!  Too freaking lazy to bother going to the polls, but perfectly energized to join a damned _riot.  _Their parents must be so very proud of the job they did raising this mob of self-absorbed snowflakes!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Rumpelstiltskin


Damn, Grey ... that really IS random!


----------



## waybomb

I can think of a few things that will tilt my skin,  but rumples  aren't  one of them.


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Damn, Grey ... that really IS random!


Then he made the best of his way off, while the nurse laughed and the baby crowed; and all the court jeered at him for having had so much trouble for nothing  and said, ’We wish you a very good morning, and a merry feast, Mr RUMPLESTILTSKIN!


----------



## Angelface

Danang Sailor said:


> PG is correct; the most important thing is that you actually exercised your franchise.  That you didn't vote for the candidate that eventually won is always a bit of a letdown, but at least you took part.
> 
> I was watching the utter morons - excuse me, I meant _protesters _of course - in Portland last night and was somewhat slack-jawed when several of them announced they didn't even vote, but still had their knickers in knots because *their *candidate didn't win!  Too freaking lazy to bother going to the polls, but perfectly energized to join a damned _riot.  _Their parents must be so very proud of the job they did raising this mob of self-absorbed snowflakes!



Yah... Portland is a mess... I have to go there in a few weeks.. luckily just for an appointment.  Hopefully I will still have a windshield by the time i get out of there.. haha


----------



## Angelface

Sometimes I hate being so dang emotional over everything... :/


----------



## Doc

Angelface said:


> Sometimes I hate being so dang emotional over everything... :/


I don't have an answer for ya AF but maybe this will help:
http://www.wikihow.com/Overcome-Emotional-Sensitivity

dang it ....now I forgot my random thought.


----------



## Angelface

Doc said:


> I don't have an answer for ya AF but maybe this will help:
> http://www.wikihow.com/Overcome-Emotional-Sensitivity
> 
> dang it ....now I forgot my random thought.



That was actually very helpful. Thanks


----------



## bczoom

Did you know every can of Campbell's Chicken Noodle soup has exactly 216 noodles in it.  They measure out to 32'.


----------



## Angelface

My diet is horrendous.. It's either fast food, sweets and every now and again I cook something.. But..


----------



## pirate_girl

I finally got the chance to run across two of our former forum friends (those who are more of a liberal leaning).
I know they supported Bernie Sanders and feel bad that things didn't turn out as they'd have hoped.
Seriously, I do.
This election has caused heartache for many, but joy for some.
It's understood.


----------



## pirate_girl

The uncontested absurdities of today are the accepted slogans of  tomorrow. They come to be accepted by degrees, by precedent, by  implication, by erosion, by default, by dint of constant pressure on one  side and constant retreat on the other - until the day when they are  suddenly declared to be the country’s official ideology. _~ Ayn Rand _


----------



## Angelface

Soo.. in a relationship once again.. but its going really great.  What an up and down this year has been.. feels like so much life has happened this last year that it could be reflected as a decade..


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Soo.. in a relationship once again.. but its going really great.  What an up and down this year has been.. feels like so much life has happened this last year that it could be reflected as a decade..



Slow and easy chicka.. slow and easy..


----------



## Angelface

Discovering your shortcomings isn't about accepting and learning to live with them, it's about accepting and learning to overcome them.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was a little worried about Macy's parade today, but am happy it went off well.


----------



## MrLiberty

I ate so much good food today that when I go to bed, I don't think I'll be able to rollover.........


----------



## pirate_girl

Man, there's an active shooter on the OSU campus according to news reports.

 (CNN)An  active shooter has been reported on the Ohio State University campus,  according to the university's Department of Public Safety website.  People are urged to shelter in place and avoid the area. "Buckeye Alert:  Active Shooter on campus. Run Hide Fight. Watts Hall. 19th and  College," OSU Emergency Management tweeted.

Developing story - more to come


----------



## Angelface

I am soooo in love.... and it feels sooo good..


----------



## pirate_girl

RIP Michael Delligatti, inventor of the Big Mac for McDonald's.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dollar Tree today were asking shoppers for a donation of $1.00 at the cashier's check out to go to Operation Homefront.
I can't believe how many people said *no*, or *not today*.
It's a DOLLAR people. 100 cents.
sheesh!
For that donation, you got to pick out a toy from a basket, albeit a cheap one... for a military family in need.

Perhaps should have put this in rants and raves?
In any case.. [/rant]


----------



## Doc

Hmm I went to school with Mark Delligatti, and his younger brother Greg.   Have to wonder if they are related  to Michael.   

As for the point of sale donations .....i do not like them.   Give me an option to donate somewhere in the store but to be put on the spot at the point of sale in front of all the other customers in line as to whether to donate or not seems out of line for any business.   Maybe those are regular shoppers and they already gave multiple times or there could be plenty of other reasons to decline.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> Dollar Tree today were asking shoppers for a donation of $1.00 at the cashier's check out to go to Operation Homefront.
> I can't believe how many people said *no*, or *not today*.
> It's a DOLLAR people. 100 cents.
> sheesh!
> For that donation, you got to pick out a toy from a basket, albeit a cheap one... for a military family in need.
> 
> Perhaps should have put this in rants and raves?
> In any case.. [/rant]




what if these people had already given much more to operation homefront?  Or they live on a fixed income?  I certainly would not like to have an aisle full of people standing behind me wondering why I did not give a dollar to a worthy cause.  Dollar Tree should be ashamed by the way they handled this.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah, you're both right. 
Sorry.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> Yeah, you're both right.
> Sorry.




You're forgiven.......


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> You're forgiven.......


brat.. 
smooch!


----------



## Angelface

I've been told twice in three weeks that I talk and yak to much... and was given the nickname chatterbox... lol anyone know how to change your name on here?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Angelface said:


> I've been told twice in three weeks that I talk and yak to much... and was given the nickname chatterbox... lol anyone know how to change your name on here?


 PM Doc. I think he is the only one that can change it. Big Dog might be able to do it too, he's an Admin.


----------



## Doc

LOL  Do you really want to be Chatterbox AF?    We can do that for ya if you want.


----------



## Angelface

Haha I was just being silly but thanks


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I've been told twice in three weeks that I talk and yak to much... and was given the nickname chatterbox... lol anyone know how to change your name on here?



Nahh, you don't want to do that.
 Besides, there are times when I think I am far more chatty than anyone.

I look back at the what are you doing today thread and think to myself, SHUT UP already. No one wants all your details right down to the last thing.

By the way, I had a good day at work.
It was a bit slippery on the drive home.
I came in the door with Gretchen greeting me, then took her out to potty.
Thank goodness the neighbour who takes her out while I am away salted the porch and steps for me.
Oh! and I had moo goo gai pan and steamed dumplings for dinnah.
That's from the only local Chinese place here in town.
I shared it with one of my co-workers because it was waaaaay too much food for just one person.
The End.
Chatty Loralei.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Nahh, you don't want to do that.
> Besides, there are times when I think I am far more chatty than anyone.
> 
> I look back at the what are you doing today thread and think to myself, SHUT UP already. No one wants all your details right down to the last thing.
> 
> By the way, I had a good day at work.
> It was a bit slippery on the drive home.
> I came in the door with Gretchen greeting me, then took her out to potty.
> Thank goodness the neighbour who takes her out while I am away salted the porch and steps for me.
> Oh! and I had moo goo gai pan and steamed dumplings for dinnah.
> That's from the only local Chinese place here in town.
> I shared it with one of my co-workers because it was waaaaay too much food for just one person.
> The End.
> Chatty Loralei.



Lol, well if it makes you feel any better... I feel like I have told my whole life story on here... Idk, I just like to talk sometimes..

Sounds like you had a nice day however.. it's awesome when people offer to care of your pets for you.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Don't sweat it girl. Something we all just need a place to vent. We all do it. I think it's more of a place of safety venting here from time to time. Lord knows that everyone is probably sick of hearing me whining about being in pain pretty much 24 hrs a day and hearing every little detail about my accident which is why I've tried to tone it down a bit. 

BTW......I could barely walk yesterday afternoon again after doing some Christmas shopping in the morning. We had friends over to play cards in the evening. One of them, not thinking, open handed slapped my back as a "Hey how are you doing thing".  Well, that was enough to light up a fire on my back that's lasted all night. 

Oh, and I stubbed my toe the other day too if anyone is interested. Lol. 

Point is that we all at one time or another ramble on about stuff that others aren't interested in. The nice thing about doing it here is that if someone is not interested they can always just skip right past your post like it doesn't exist. 

I often ramble on due to my training as a counselor and wanting to genuinely help people fix their problems. See....I'm doing it again. 

In real life though I'm the one sitting in a room full of people who won't say more than a few words. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh, I've also been wondering....







Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmorency

NorthernRedneck said:


> Oh, I've also been wondering....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


No and they also are not supposed to have lumps.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dmorency said:


> No and they also are not supposed to have lumps.


Don't you just hate that squishy feeling after a good wet one? Lmao

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> Don't sweat it girl. Something we all just need a place to vent. We all do it. I think it's more of a place of safety venting here from time to time. Lord knows that everyone is probably sick of hearing me whining about being in pain pretty much 24 hrs a day and hearing every little detail about my accident which is why I've tried to tone it down a bit.
> 
> BTW......I could barely walk yesterday afternoon again after doing some Christmas shopping in the morning. We had friends over to play cards in the evening. One of them, not thinking, open handed slapped my back as a "Hey how are you doing thing".  Well, that was enough to light up a fire on my back that's lasted all night.
> 
> Oh, and I stubbed my toe the other day too if anyone is interested. Lol.
> 
> Point is that we all at one time or another ramble on about stuff that others aren't interested in. The nice thing about doing it here is that if someone is not interested they can always just skip right past your post like it doesn't exist.
> 
> I often ramble on due to my training as a counselor and wanting to genuinely help people fix their problems. See....I'm doing it again.
> 
> In real life though I'm the one sitting in a room full of people who won't say more than a few words.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk



Totally true!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So.....random thought.  I asked my wife if I could return one of the presents I got for a bigger size.  She said sure but asked which one.

I said...............














wait for it..............







































The small bottle of baileys I got as a stocking stuffer.


----------



## Angelface

Imagine if we lived a day where the whole world held hands together... Would suddenly the imperfections of those around us become a blur? Would political views, race, age, gender, sexual orientation, preference of religion become a non existent issue? Would it even be possible to become bitter towards each other again a moment later? 

Of course this is a dream... a dream I'd love to live. I hate being pulled by crowds of people who think I should follow in what they believe in. One reason why I have a hard time keeping friends, or staying in a social group such as a church by example. I don't ever look down on others because those around me do. I only get frustrated with humanity myself because I think we have all been misguided by hate and not purpose with love and an open mind. I'm far from perfect myself, I have many reasons for people to hate me. But deep down, I'd never truly hate them in return... even if they took my own life. We all had a fresh start when starting our journey, and to many unfortunate things happened that in many ways were not our fault for leading us to who we are now or will be. 


I don't look at someone as a man or woman, atheist or religious believer, homosexual or straight, republican or democrat, rich or poor, young or old... I look at them as a human deserving of love and respect and not just judgment by a society label...

I just want to live in peace myself.... I'm so tired of the ugliness around me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wouldn't that be nice. If we all had the same thoughts and ideas there'd be no more wars. No need for the debate section here. Lol. A world of everyone standing in a circle holding hands singing kumbaya

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

Angelface said:


> Imagine if we lived a day where the whole world held hands together... Would suddenly the imperfections of those around us become a blur? Would political views, race, age, gender, sexual orientation, preference of religion become a non existent issue? Would it even be possible to become bitter towards each other again a moment later?
> 
> Of course this is a dream... a dream I'd love to live. I hate being pulled by crowds of people who think I should follow in what they believe in. One reason why I have a hard time keeping friends, or staying in a social group such as a church by example. I don't ever look down on others because those around me do. I only get frustrated with humanity myself because I think we have all been misguided by hate and not purpose with love and an open mind. I'm far from perfect myself, I have many reasons for people to hate me. But deep down, I'd never truly hate them in return... even if they took my own life. We all had a fresh start when starting our journey, and to many unfortunate things happened that in many ways were not our fault for leading us to who we are now or will be.
> 
> 
> I don't look at someone as a man or woman, atheist or religious believer, homosexual or straight, republican or democrat, rich or poor, young or old... I look at them as a human deserving of love and respect and not just judgment by a society label...
> 
> I just want to live in peace myself.... I'm so tired of the ugliness around me.




Your post reminded me of this Coke commercial.......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib-Qiyklq-Q"]Coca Cola Commercial - I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing (In Perfect Harmony) - 1971 - YouTube[/ame]

And just for some added fun..................

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O572Mmraa_A"]FAYGO: "Faygo Remembers" Commercial © 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Angelface

LOL!! well most of the motivation for my post was the misery of trying to get thru the holiday dinners/gatherings of my family... My Mother's extreme liberal side where Trump became a bad four letter word such as Rump since, my aunt cant stomach hearing "Trump", and so much fear of him that you would think Hitler became president. Or my fathers conservative side that nit picks everyone as SJW's  snowflakes, crybabies...

All this arguing from everyone when im just rolling my eyes in my head thinking how honestly we never really see each other all year... So why not make it special since you never know what could happen. Instead of all this judging and nit picking the good and bad in everyone...  It wasn't always like it and I did have fun... but OMG people... just enjoy each other regardless of where you stand for at least one day. Some moments I think all the kids got a long better than the adults did. haha


----------



## bczoom

We had a family Christmas get-together a few weeks back with some relatives that live pretty far away so I don't see them much.  A note was on the door saying to leave your politics outside.  It worked pretty well.


----------



## Angelface

I'm stealing that next year.


----------



## Angelface

When your 8 year old knows math better than you...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

K. Random thought. Is having chili 2 days before surgery revenge towards the surgeon?


----------



## pirate_girl

*Happy Valentine's Day* to all my sweet and good friends on the forum.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You too PG. I'm treating the missus to a nice lunch at McDonald's. She's so special I'll even let her order fries and a soda with her burger. Ain't I nice?


----------



## Leni

What happened to the fillet mignon and champagne?


----------



## bczoom

Speaking of food, those diet meal places are a rip-off.

I needed to lose weight fast so I did the Nutri-system and Jenny Craig diet meals at the same time so I'd lose the weight twice as fast.  I gained 10 pounds and 3 inches in the first week.  What a rip-off.


----------



## deand1

bczoom said:


> Speaking of food, those diet meal places are a rip-off.
> 
> I needed to lose weight fast so I did the Nutri-system and Jenny Craig diet meals at the same time so I'd lose the weight twice as fast.  I gained 10 pounds and 3 inches in the first week.  What a rip-off.



I could never get enough to eat in a single diet meal so I just doubled up till I was out of meals, then went back to my regular diet.


----------



## bczoom

Exactly what I did.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> You too PG. I'm treating the missus to a nice lunch at McDonald's. She's so special I'll even let her order fries and a soda with her burger. Ain't I nice?



Same here. I have coupons for the dollar menu!


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> *Happy Valentine's Day* to all my sweet and good friends on the forum.



From me and from Mother Nature.  Happy Valentines day to all.


----------



## deand1

Doc said:


> From me and from Mother Nature.  Happy Valentines day to all.



Ummmm, a heart of stone?


----------



## Catavenger

Just had some kind of corn on the cob with something on it and chips called "Takis Zombie" Is that an  Arizona  
(and Mexico) thing ?


----------



## Angelface

I feel like no matter what, I seem to upset people or rub them the wrong way.. I know I'm not perfect, but I'm doing something wrong or upsetting you somehow, just tell me. I wish I people would just tell me what's wrong with me or what I'm doing wrong. Why? That way I learn to become a better person...

I know I come across sensitive, but like I said, I need to know so I can fix and grow. I won't learn that by people playing safe with me all the time...


----------



## Doc

You sure do not upset me or rub me the wrong way.   
From my experience, no matter how hard you try you cannot please everyone ....so as the song goes you have to please yourself (old Ricky Nelson song, Garden Party).   
Perhaps your sensitivity causes you to sense this in others and that then impacts how you act since you feel you are upsetting them ..when maybe you are not.  Some people no matter what you do will not like you.  Gravitate to those who like you and appreciate you for who you are.   The others just don't matter.  
Easier said that done but worth the effort.


----------



## Angelface

Doc said:


> You sure do not upset me or rub me the wrong way.
> From my experience, no matter how hard you try you cannot please everyone ....so as the song goes you have to please yourself (old Ricky Nelson song, Garden Party).
> Perhaps your sensitivity causes you to sense this in others and that then impacts how you act since you feel you are upsetting them ..when maybe you are not.  Some people no matter what you do will not like you.  Gravitate to those who like you and appreciate you for who you are.   The others just don't matter.
> Easier said that done but worth the effort.



Oh that is bueatiful! Thank you!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Something I learned a loooooong time ago.......it's not what others think about you. It's what you think about yourself. 
Don't live life trying to please others as in the grand scheme of things it only matters if you please yourself and God.


----------



## tiredretired

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach him how to fish and he will sit in a boat and drink beer all day.

That is my random thought for the day.


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> Something I learned a loooooong time ago.......it's not what others think about you. It's what you think about yourself.
> Don't live life trying to please others as in the grand scheme of things it only matters if you please yourself and God.



Oh  so very true! I'm trying my best to work on that... Thank you!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Build a fire for a man and he will be warm all day.  Set him on fire and he will be warm for his entire life.


----------



## pirate_girl

cleaned up the task bar and added the important apps.
Removed all the gaming crap and things that will never be used.
I'm liking this lappy.
Kid with a new toy?

"Cortana" says to ask her? anything.
Anything? lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If a man farts in the forest and there is no woman there to smell it, does it still stink?

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Random thought......only 39 more Fridays till Christmas.


----------



## Doc

...and only four more Fridays till boating season in Ohio!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

And one more Friday to camping season. (even though it's snowing today)


----------



## pirate_girl

When a Sass Muffin tries to log on netcookingtalk as pirate_girl.

duh!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wondering if it takes anyone else 5 minutes to unwrap one of the kids easter eggs?


----------



## JAG

I say America needs as much technological superiority as it can possibly 
get - - - I love technological sophistication - - - America  needs a mini-smart-bomb 
the size of a pencil, that can be launched from the White House lawn, travel 4000 miles, 
and "take out" one the "bad guys" lunching at a local "Middle Eastern" restaurant, without 
even so  much as disturbing a single hair on the heads of the surrounding innocent civilians.

 . . . LOL . . .


`


----------



## Doc

JAG said:


> I say America needs as much technological superiority as it can possibly
> get - - - I love technological sophistication - - - America  needs a mini-smart-bomb
> the size of a pencil, that can be launched from the White House lawn, travel 4000 miles,
> and "take out" one the "bad guys" lunching at a local "Middle Eastern" restaurant, without
> even so  much as disturbing a single hair on the heads of the surrounding innocent civilians.
> 
> . . . LOL . . .
> 
> 
> `


Very possible even today with drones.   The problem to me is who has control of the trigger and who do they consider 'bad guys'.   Many times it is obvious but other times not so much.


----------



## JAG

Doc said:


> Very possible even today with drones.   The problem to me is
> *who has control of the trigger and who do they consider 'bad guys'.*
> Many times it is obvious but other times not so much.



I hear ya. 

One small example:
We're  at the point in America today where you'd better think twice
before you display a political bumper sticker on your truck. You might
come out of the Shopping Mall and discover that all 4 tires have been 
slashed (as a political statement.)

And that's just at the local level, not the national level  where they
have been known to "turn some Gov'mint agency loose upon you."

'Course I ain't paranoid and don't think about all that unpleasant 
stuff much these days. 

I get my "daily dose of Fox News" and that's  'bout all I can take. 

 I used to be a "news junky" till I discovered one day that it was a 
"fun killer" so I quit  //grin

`


----------



## JAG

"The United States Gross Domestic Product [GDP] was estimated to be
$17.914 trillion in 2015." The annual Gross Domestic product is the dollar
measurement of the market value of all the goods and services produced
every 12 months in America. So what? So get out there and start shopping.
Your Walmart Cart loves you and wants to serve you -- but you have to do
your part and rake  the goodies off those  shelves and into your cart. You 
want to create more jobs in China, don't ya? 


`


----------



## luvs

-i need a new tattoo & a piercing
-I ought read a book-- i luv to read, & my usual bar's not yet open--
-my arm is in pain- ow
-prosciutto is in my fridge-
-Stillers won 
-your team didn't
-i need to buy eggs 
-i hafta put my pantry together, seeing as to how my family/pal put my pantry onto my table
-my pal is gonna buy me a new table-- hm-- i happen to luv my current table~
-& a couch-- i happen to luv my current couch, too--
-i need my earbuds, music, & an adult beverage, & then a nap


----------



## S-noWonder

Courage
There is a saying that “courage is being afraid, but doing it anyway.” 
Those who dare to love are the most courageous people. Love is frightening on the uppermost of levels. What if it isn’t shared, what if it doesn’t last, all the insecure what ifs you can think of.

But what about the deeper levels. The things we conveniently forget when tumbling into the joy of love.

Anyone that has lost a pet knows what I am talking about. Every new puppy, kitten, horse is an abundant supply of love. We grow to understand each other, to accept our differences and be there when needed most. But people generally outlive our pets. We are heart broken when we have to say goodbye and often it is our decision to send them on to the next world. What courage that takes. Knowing it won’t last forever, but conveniently forgetting that while in the midst of the joy the companionship offers.

Take it a step further. Every person you love, every joy you have shared will someday end. I am not being negative here, just practical. We know there is the opportunity for great joy, but also great pain. Yet we are courageous enough to take that chance. We know in a relationship that one day one will leave the other, if by walking out the door or passing on. We don’t dwell on it, and most times never really think about it, but the truth lies there like the tiniest of blips on our radar. It is what makes love so real. The knowing that the intense emotion, the joy, the sharing is so special, so magical. What builds it to the intense levels we enjoy is the fact it won’t last forever.

Love is the great gift because it is as fragile as tissue, and as strong as iron. It can make us better people, it can help us bring out the best in others. Love works because it is temporary. For some it last decades, for some years, for some days. How brave a heart must be to put itself at such risk? How steadfast you have to be to know what you know, yet continue on anyway.

This is the true purpose of the human being. To be courageous, to love, and to accept what comes. I find it the ultimate bravery.

There are those that still fear such a wonderful gift. Fear of the change when we find ourselves alone once again. Fear that it will never return. It is that fear that is the most harmful of all things. That fear stops us from being the human beings we are meant to be. Know that the pain won’t last, know that the love for however long the duration will be worth far more than the hurt that follows.

Know that sometimes you will have to “take the hit”. And it will be far greater than never knowing the joy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Random thought "popped" into my head..............is it normal to be having a conversation with someone and suddenly you think "Hmmmm.  I wonder if he'd notice if I reached over and pop that pimple on his nose?"


----------



## luvs

my television is on mute & my foot seems to be in need of casting--not yay-- feeding tube poles can injure u-- jager, pabst-- myself, if i'm hurrying toward my ladie's room; etcetera--


----------



## luvs

& i got groceries & meower's items, & my eyes itch as well as my g-j; luv tonite!!


----------



## pirate_girl

39,909 posts.
 lol
Gettin' close!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Catavenger

Why did I worry today about scratching the floor as I pushed my table out of the way to leave room for the _New Flooring?_


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Why did I worry today about scratching the floor as I pushed my table out of the way to leave room for the _New Flooring?_




Same reason I style my hair before going to the beauty salon lol


----------



## Catavenger

Why did it just pop in my mind for pirate girl to make 90 posts in a row that say: 





> I Love Forums Forums.


 Followed by a post that says 





> Well it's great that I made 40,000 posts but now I will probably be banned for typing that 90 times in a row!


----------



## pirate_girl

Nahhh, I'll stretch it out.. hehe


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Did I just gamble on a fart and lose?


----------



## pirate_girl

Tmi!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

[emoji39]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Whoever's genius idea it was to go with the "'it's 5 o'clock somewhere " approach to drinking must be a fool. 

Lmao. I tried that approach yesterday. Not good this morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Is it normal that every time my teenage son  leaves the room I mutter "jackass" to myself?


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Is it normal that every time my teenage son  leaves the room I mutter "jackass" to myself?



I never did that, but I'd hear them mutter something and I'd say get back here right now!!


----------



## loboloco

NorthernRedneck said:


> Is it normal that every time my teenage son  leaves the room I mutter "jackass" to myself?


Pretty much.  Get worried when you start wondering how hard it would be to get retroactive abortion legalized.


----------



## pirate_girl

Farcebook closed many of the conservative "blogs"? (if that's what you call them) today.
The one I follow, contributing members can't add anything. I think it's The Brown Yankee.

All groups are still safe.
The Trump supporter ones are..so far..
Grrr


----------



## pirate_girl

^^^^
That.


----------



## Catavenger

Why I wish I was able to drive:


So I could move out into the middle of the desert in a trailer. Just me and the cats and a couple of guns to shoot the coyotes that try to eat me and the cats.


----------



## luvs

my hair needs its half-shaving-- & dyeing-- my brows-- gotta get those looking their not-natural-selves, via my stylist & grocery shop, too--

& this season is not my favorite, by any means-- 

my sink sucks @ being a sink
drain-o rocks, tho--

& autocorrect-- despise that--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was just reading up on each political party's platform and came across a note that says the liberals want to ban single use plastics by 2021. 

Does that mean condoms will be banned? 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hmmm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hmmm. If you boil a funny bone, does it become a laughing stock?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I wonder....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just a thought. You know how lettuce goes all brown and wilted? 

Cookies don't do that!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I wonder if my boat is missing me too?


----------



## Bannedjoe

Something I've been wondering for a while now.
Do you think they've gotten all the afro sheen and chicken grease out of the white house furniture yet?


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> Something I've been wondering for a while now.
> Do you think they've gotten all the afro sheen and chicken grease out of the white house furniture yet?


Yes.
They've replaced it with class.
I don't really approve of the content of what you've said up there as it smacks of racism.
We're better than that here, but you being Joe...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I find it funny that in just a few years, marijuana went from being an illegal drug to being considered an essential service. 

In Ontario,  the provincial government just came out with a list of essential services that are allowed to remain open during this 14 day self quarantine period. Marijuana dispensaries are on that list.


----------



## thepooguy

same in michigan now....smoke pot on the couch eat bon bons and watch oprah but you cant service pools in an open air no contact back yard and keep people working.  also all veterinary services are open for the good of the dogs.   i guess we are one step below dogs.


----------



## Bannedjoe

*For what it's worth.*



You know, if the government suddenly came out for any reason, saying at the risk of death, you had to stay in your homes, not travel, not gather in public, and limited what you could buy, and where you could buy it, then forced your employer to take away your job and income leaving you destitute, would you obey and comply?

Guess what?

They have.
And you are.

Just something to think about.


----------



## pirate_girl

Annoying to see celebrities on social media talking about being "sheltered in place".
In their mansions on the beaches of Santa Barbara, their townhouses in New York..
Oprah singing He's Got The Whole World In His Hands in a bad baritone.
Ugh..
Gee, I hope they survive through their suffering.
/


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Funny how just a couple months ago, the biggest story in Canada was how the natives were blocking the highways and railroad protesting a pipeline. People in Ontario were deadset against Doug Ford, premier of Ontario. 

Fast forward to now. The natives are all at home buying up all the oil based products they can. And everyone has become a Doug Ford fan. 

My, how quickly things change.


----------



## JAG

I like J.R.R. Tolkien quotes:
Here is a good one:

“I wish it need not have happened in my time," said Frodo.
"So do I," said Gandalf, "and so do all who live to see such times. 
But that is not for them to decide. All we have to decide is what 
to do with the time that is given us.”
― J.R.R. Tolkien


`


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Something to ponder...


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Something to ponder...



Not in my house.  

The Scots and the Brits in general cuss a lot.  I never was a big swearer but in the last few years I've started cussing a lot more and I have absolutely no idea why.


----------



## jaminhealth

I just heard a snippet on NPR from an author of a book he's just written on  how TODAY  more than ever, *everyone is in everyone's business....THE NET!!!!! * I wish I had written down the title of his book, but I didn't.....and  opinions, omg, opinions are mega...

The rudeness and angry and CUSSING is  out of control.   I just came off a forum with so much anger and cussing and stayed longer than I even should have....maybe thinking it would get somewhat civil....but no and turns out the owner of the group is closing it end of year.   So it's not new been going on and on....


----------



## scotthouse

Yes alot of people are so mean now and its sad........

Takes very little to piss them off and make them mad at someone WHO HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT.....

I mi$$ the good/loving world we used to live in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Last night though while I was on my bike I ran into a very nice truck driver..... He was delivering food at this store (He was 1/2 full) ..... It was 3am this morning....... Afterwards he gave me a coke and a roast beef,potato and gravy dinner!!!!

Then right before he left he got out of his truck and gave me a hug,I hugged him and cried.... I said its nice knowing there are still nice people in the world and he said "There isnt many of us" -- I told him about the problem Im having with the neighbours and how thats killing my spirit........

He said I was Brave......... I dunno what he meant but I guess I am.......


----------



## jaminhealth

S.H.  -- For starters, 3AM, i had been sawing logs for hrs...


----------



## pirate_girl

jaminhealth said:


> S.H.  -- For starters, 3AM, i had been sawing logs for hrs...



You're also doing this.
I call that spamming a forum.

View attachment 130751


----------



## scotthouse

She just has alot to say PG,nothing really wrong with that....

We need more activity here..... Please dont discourage her


----------



## pirate_girl

scotthouse said:


> She just has alot to say PG,nothing really wrong with that....
> 
> We need more activity here..... Please dont discourage her



Nothing really wrong with that?
No, there isn't.
Don't discourage me?


Yes, we DO need more activity here.
The kind we're accustomed to.
Not random members spamming the forum with our regulars sitting out there on a Sunday night wondering what theeeee hell is going on here.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Nothing really wrong with that?
> No, there isn't.
> Don't discourage me?
> 
> 
> Yes, we DO need more activity here.
> The kind we're accustomed to.
> Not random members spamming the forum with our regulars sitting out there on a Sunday night wondering what theeeee hell is going on here.


It'll  pickup some when Jim gets back.
At Least I  hope so. The guy is missed.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> It'll  pickup some when Jim gets back.
> At Least I  hope so. The guy is missed.



Yup.
This wouldn't be happening if he were here.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> Not in my house.
> 
> The Scots and the Brits in general cuss a lot. I never was a big swearer but in the last few years I've started cussing a lot more and I have absolutely no idea why.




I try not to cuss.  My M-I-L told me it makes me sound like sh!t and doesn't do a damn bit of good.  The bitch is fvking right too.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I try not to cuss.  My M-I-L told me it makes me sound like sh!t and doesn't do a damn bit of good.  The bitch is fvking right too.



:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Forums feel like the twilight zone at the moment.
Doesn't matter.
We've seen worse.
?*


----------



## scotthouse

pirate_girl said:
			
		

> This wouldn't be happening if he were here.


What do you want A DEAD SITE??? (No activity)

Whats the site here for if people cant post stuff?? -- The games section was dead basically... Now it has activity...... Why is that wrong?


Cant we all just get along??

Gosh PG I feel like im in a bad nightmare and I cant escape......... I see meanness all over the place and its aweful.......


I hope Jim comes back soon and feels perfect


----------



## pirate_girl

scotthouse said:


> What do you want A DEAD SITE??? (No activity)
> 
> Whats the site here for if people cant post stuff?? -- The games section was dead basically... Now it has activity...... Why is that wrong?
> 
> 
> Cant we all just get along??
> 
> Gosh PG I feel like im in a bad nightmare and I cant escape......... I see meanness all over the place and its aweful.......
> 
> 
> I hope Jim comes back soon and feels perfect


No, I don't want a dead site.
It never has been.
Feel free to post, I'm not the boss here Or an administrator or a moderator, I just know how the forum normally flows.. understand?

Jim is going to be back.


----------



## jaminhealth

So tired of posting about politics and covid that I cannot do postings of these two subjects at this point....gotta back off and get away from posting on these but still hear so much on my NPR radio...that's plenty, too much actually.


----------



## jillcrate

RANDOM THOUGHT: Just woke up ... listrening to my American Top 40 record (4 records in the set)

Currently song #12 is on: "Carribean Queen" by Billy Ocean


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Random thought...I wonder if my pillow misses me too?


----------



## jillcrate

RANDOM THOUGHT: I cant believe what happend on monday!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Did you know the ends of your eyebrows and your nipples line up?


----------



## Ceee

NorthernRedneck said:


> Did you know the ends of your eyebrows and your nipples line up?


Now I'm going to have to go check.


----------



## waybomb

I know for a fact that this does not work with women. But I guess they could adjust their bra tio make it work.


----------



## Ceee

waybomb said:


> I know for a fact that this does not work with women. But I guess they could adjust their bra tio make it work.


Hmmm, makes me wonder how you know.

BTW, I appreciate a good sense of humor.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. I can just picture all the guys on the forum standing in the bathroom with their shirts off checking


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao. I can just picture all the guys on the forum standing in the bathroom with their shirts off checking


I can imagine all the girls / wifes checking.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I can imagine all the girls / wifes checking.


You know I did.
?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao ? ? ?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao ? ? ?


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> You know I did.
> ?


Okay ....can you verify for us?    Did they line up or not?


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Okay ....can you verify for us?    Did they line up or not?


Close enough.
?


----------



## waybomb

Few inches here, few inches there.....


----------



## Colt Gomez

I wonder what I can contribute to the next meeting. Should I just listen to my colleague's recommendations since we have the same idea?


----------



## Deadly.Sushi

OK... ok ok.... there is a woman on TikTok. She goes by @susi.vidal   
She is soooo sweet and so nice and intelligent and creative... she took my freakin heart away. Can one REALLY be in love with someone you've never met? Im having a PEPSI and rum (fuck Coke) and I keep thinking about her. I guess Im just lonely and this is a "safe" romance on MY side. Im single. Im over 38. If I had a fever dream she would be in it. Alas I understand she is in Arizona and Im 6 states away not to mention Im not in her 23 age range anymore. 
Im lonely. There are no available women around me. Ill drink some booze, and hug a pillow later. Standard night.


----------



## m1west

Deadly.Sushi said:


> OK... ok ok.... there is a woman on TikTok. She goes by @susi.vidal
> She is soooo sweet and so nice and intelligent and creative... she took my freakin heart away. Can one REALLY be in love with someone you've never met? Im having a PEPSI and rum (fuck Coke) and I keep thinking about her. I guess Im just lonely and this is a "safe" romance on MY side. Im single. Im over 38. If I had a fever dream she would be in it. Alas I understand she is in Arizona and Im 6 states away not to mention Im not in her 23 age range anymore.
> Im lonely. There are no available women around me. Ill drink some booze, and hug a pillow later. Standard night.


My $.02, get a dog. A lot more enjoyment with a lot less trouble.


----------



## stevenkingg99

I'm thinking to write a novel. There is a thought going in my mind since few last days but it is just a story and not a full fledge plot. Just thinking how to make it in a 2000 words of book. 

Help me!


----------



## FrancSevin

stevenkingg99 said:


> I'm thinking to write a novel. There is a thought going in my mind since few last days but it is just a story and not a full fledge plot. Just thinking how to make it in a 2000 words of book.
> 
> Help me!


I can relate.  I had a thought going through my mind the other day. Really interesting, but random, things. However,  it turned out to be just some Scotch.


----------



## Ceee

stevenkingg99 said:


> I'm thinking to write a novel. There is a thought going in my mind since few last days but it is just a story and not a full fledge plot. Just thinking how to make it in a 2000 words of book.
> 
> Help me!


You're going to have to tell us about this "thought going in my mind" before anybody can even begin to make suggestions.

Are you thinking about doing a kind of copycat Stephen King novel?


----------



## FrancSevin

stevenkingg99 said:


> I'm thinking to write a novel. There is a thought going in my mind since few last days but it is just a story and not a full fledge plot. Just thinking how to make it in a 2000 words of book.
> 
> Help me!


2,000 words isn't much of a novel.

Wouldn't that technically qualify as a Novelette?


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## jillcrate

Random: Why are people so mean now???


----------



## FrancSevin

At 74 I'm supposed to be retired and doing all the things I couldn't do whilst I was working.
Building a ranch in the wilderness, Waterskiing, Mountain climbing.

I'm retired and still cannot do the things I wanted to do when I was working.

What's with that?


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Did you know the ends of your eyebrows and your nipples line up?


I just read these posts today.  Hilarious!

I have to ask,,,' How the hell did you know Cee's Nipples lined up with her eyebrows???

Seriously man, keep that stuff on the downlow...


----------



## jillcrate

FrancSevin said:
			
		

> I'm retired and still cannot do the things I wanted to do when I was working.
> 
> What's with that?



Im so sorry buddy


----------



## FrancSevin

Crazy thought this morning.  I was remembering my teen years when I always carried a rubber in my wallet. 
25 cents at the gas station.

We all did.

Over ten years,,, Never used it

My grandson is approaching 16.  So I asked what he carried for protection.

_"Facemask!"_

Times have changed.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If I walk out in the back woods by myself and say something, am I still wrong?


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> If I walk out in the back woods by myself and say something, am I still wrong?


There is, me myself and I. ask one of those


----------



## PGBC

jillcrate said:


> Random: Why are people so mean now???




People are tired, frustrated, scared, and angry.

Blame the governments, they are doing this intentionally to break us.
Warped mind games, division, lies, deceit, and making us hate each other.

We will soon be so communist, China will seem like a freedom center.
Look at Australia already. 
All i have to do is look at the province I'm in. 
It was a great place to live about 10 years ago. It has been declining slowly ever since, but since march 2020, it has gone straight to hell, in the express lane, at full speed.


----------



## PGBC

1. Who started this forum, and for what reason?

2. Was it meant to have a theme, or be completely random, like it appears to be?

3. Why is it so hard to choose equipment to buy?

4. Has anyone here ever wondered what their dreams mean?

5. Is there anything more difficult in life than losing a child?

6. When will I ever just go and do the things that I really want to?

7. Why am i scared to just try doing them? It doesn't really matter if I don't do great at them, at least I will then have tried, and know I'm not good at it.

8. Why do exes break up with good guys to begin with? But then the really confusing part is that they almost all seem to get hold of the guy years later, and ask him out...why? That is the guy you dumped way back when...so why do you want to try rekindling things now?

9. Why are tesla cars so damn ugly? Why do they fall so short of their claimed performance? 

10. Why do so many businesses have such incredibly bad customer service?

11. People that hated me in school, for no reason, now want to talk, and ' catch up on old times ' for some reason. If you hated me 25 years ago for no reason at all, what makes you want to be all buddy buddy now, you still don't know anything about me, and should I feel like reminiscing about the last 25 years with them? Because I don't.


----------



## bczoom

PGBC said:


> 1. Who started this forum, and for what reason?
> 
> 2. Was it meant to have a theme, or be completely random, like it appears to be?


Doc started the forum.
No particular theme.  Meant to talk about anything at all.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

PGBC said:


> Blame the governments, they are doing this intentionally to break us.


They’ve already done that. Excuse my French but those f**ckers. It just seems to me that there’s very little unity left. On anything. And it SUCKS!!!!


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

PGBC said:


> If you hated me 25 years ago for no reason at all, what makes you want to be all buddy buddy now, you still don't know anything about me, and should I feel like reminiscing about the last 25 years with them?


It may just be a sign of maturity on their part as what happened then is there - in the past. I know we’re hardwired for whatever reason to hold onto some of the negative aspects in life, but we’d just be far better off if we can let that part go and move forward, ya know? Just sayin’.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Even at 40, it still irks me to this day that some people can't even ask for something from you without saying, 'Give me that!' Seriously? How bout ya say please, first?


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

If I'm ever able to get away from it all, slip into paradise or go on a much needed vacation, I don't think I'll want to come back. I'm WAY overdue by about 14 years. Another reason I feel like I'm married to the job.


----------



## FrancSevin

In 1993, the wife and I took a vacation to the Windward islands in the South Carribean.  It was ten days on a 53 foot sailboat we chartered.  And three days on Barbados.

THAT is the last vacation we ever took.

We treat ourselves to an extra fun day when we travel on business.   Close as we get to a "vacation."

Running a small business takes time, effort and sacrifice.  It never seems to get easier.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> In 1993, the wife and I took a vacation to the Windward islands in the South Carribean.  It was ten days on a 53 foot sailboat we chartered.  And three days on Barbados.
> 
> THAT is the last vacation we ever took.
> 
> We treat ourselves to an extra fun day when we travel on business.   Close as we get to a "vacation."
> 
> Running a small business takes time, effort and sacrifice.  It never seems to get easier.


Amen to that, somehow when I was down with Covid for a month, I got 3 months behind.


----------



## PGBC

Had my drone out yesterday briefly, and buzzed around the neighborhood.  
Neighbor lady stopped by a bit ago, asked if I would fly around her place taking some photos of it for her. 
Told her to go buy a high speed writing micro sd card for me to use, and be glad to. Surprised how many people want drone shots/videos.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

PGBC said:


> Had my drone out yesterday briefly, and buzzed around the neighborhood.


I've never had one but they seem like a LOT of fun.


----------



## PGBC

Jumpin' Jack McDaniels said:


> I've never had one but they seem like a LOT of fun.




They are fun.

Didn't buy anything fancy, just a dji mini 2.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

With winter coming, is it now offensive to call black ice "black ice"?  Or is any reference to color now considered racist?


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

I’m not feeling very motivated today. Funny as it may seem, I’m more lively when the weather is beautiful and the sun is shining. It’s overcast at the moment and it’s just yucky.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Gorgeous day out today and it will be over the course of the next several days with highs in the upper 60's to low 70's. Lows will settle in the upper 40's with abundant sunshine. Perhaps if things go well the rest of the week, I can go for a walk on Friday or get out for a little while.


----------



## FrancSevin

I


Jumpin' Jack McDaniels said:


> Gorgeous day out today and it will be over the course of the next several days with highs in the upper 60's to low 70's. Lows will settle in the upper 40's with abundant sunshine. Perhaps if things go well the rest of the week, I can go for a walk on Friday or get out for a little while.


I would suggest your plans for the day belong in the "What I am doing today thread."

I think this thread is supposed an outlet  for those brain hiccups we often get.

Ya know like "Black Ice.  Is it racist?"


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

FrancSevin said:


> I think this thread is supposed an outlet for those brain hiccups we often get.


Posting that here can def count as a brain hiccup. My mind is still on the job today.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'll not argue the point. But most of us post our daily routines and plans in the other thread.


----------



## PGBC

Walked to the kitchen...couldn't remember why.

Ass back firmly on the couch...i remembered that I went for a glass of OJ.

Getting old sucks.


----------



## Melensdad

PGBC said:


> Walked to the kitchen...couldn't remember why.
> 
> Ass back firmly on the couch...i remembered that I went for a glass of OJ.
> 
> *Getting old sucks.*


I hurt everywhere today.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ah ha, 

the labor shortage

is caused by one person/company

AMAZON !!!!!!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

That is a random thought.  Though I'm not sure it is valid.

Amazon put a lot of people OUT of work.  Are they not available?

Apparently the gubmit gave many of them a better deal.  Money in the bank every month and they can sleep in.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

I’m sitting here on a rainy Thursday morning waiting on a tire on my work truck to be replaced and I’m watching the news as they interviewed Tom Hayes, the CEO of Ocean Spray on one of the many shortages we’re currently facing - cranberries for Thanksgiving. Not trying to sound like a dick but I doubt there’s going to be a shortage of anything much on their tables.


----------



## mla2ofus

Jumpin' Jack McDaniels said:


> I’m sitting here on a rainy Thursday morning waiting on a tire on my work truck to be replaced and I’m watching the news as they interviewed Tom Hayes, the CEO of Ocean Spray on one of the many shortages we’re currently facing - cranberries for Thanksgiving. Not trying to sound like a dick but I doubt there’s going to be a shortage of anything much on their tables.


   There seems to be plenty of Food Club brand cranberries on the grocery shelves here. Food Club replaced Western Family and their whole berry sauce is crap, Thin syrup with some berries thrown in. I tried one can and will not buy any more. Ocean spray or nothing!!


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

mla2ofus said:


> There seems to be plenty of Food Club brand cranberries on the grocery shelves here. Food Club replaced Western Family and their whole berry sauce is crap, Thin syrup with some berries thrown in. I tried one can and will not buy any more. Ocean spray or nothing!!


They weren’t ever really a tradition for us when I was growing up. I haven’t looked, but no doubt we’re at least somewhat in stock here ourselves.


----------



## waybomb

Random thought.....I used to be a "people" person; now I hate people.


----------



## echo

Helping the wife clean house as her knees hurt her. No apron though..


----------



## FrancSevin

On her or on you?

Facts matter


----------



## echo

On me, I don't want the job


----------



## FrancSevin

When we were first married, my wife would clean with nothing but her apron.  When she requested some help, I was eager,  BOY WAS I EAGER. It's a wonder we got any cleaning done at all.

Now she seems to have forgotten the joy of that because now, when she askes, she really wants me to help clean.  I do thebest I can but, watching he vacuum gets me hot!

I mean "BUMMER."
BTW I never stooped to wearing an apron as it got in the way.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If a man dies after having sex, did he get off before he got off?


----------



## m1west

Did you know that if you do it with a fat woman on top there are two great pleasures.
Once when you get off 
and another when she gets off


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

I shouldn't revel in the misery of others, but I'm pleased that Jessie Smollett (or is it Jussie?) was found guilty on five charges. I didn't follow the trial but maybe Alec Balwin will rub whatever brain matter he has in that big, giant, ugly head of his together and follow in his footsteps.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I bought a case of water and brought it home only to find out it's beer. Sheesh. Wish they'd label things better


----------



## mla2ofus

Jumpin' Jack McDaniels said:


> I shouldn't revel in the misery of others, but I'm pleased that Jessie Smollett (or is it Jussie?) was found guilty on five charges. I didn't follow the trial but maybe Alec Balwin will rub whatever brain matter he has in that big, giant, ugly head of his together and follow in his footsteps.


  I'm curious to see what all the media and politicians that carried water for him for so long have to say. Probably nothing!!


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

mla2ofus said:


> I'm curious to see what all the media and politicians that carried water for him for so long have to say. Probably nothing!!


Yep. And hang their heads in shame.


----------



## FrancSevin

*I don't like political jokes, but a lot of them get elected!*


----------



## mla2ofus

FrancSevin said:


> *I don't like political jokes, because a lot of them get elected!*


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> I bought a case of water and brought it home only to find out it's beer. Sheesh. Wish they'd label things better


Dayum. What to do what to do.

Had a similar issue here.  The local grocer had no "common" water. I don't pay extra for Perrier.  So, I bought beer.  Boy, will I hear about that.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Hard to believe we have less than five days until Christmas and 2022 is a week a half away. Seems every year just flies by.


----------



## Lenny

I'd like to start a bar and call it MODERATION.  
That way people could say, "I only drink in Moderation."


----------



## Lenny

Now that the shortest day of the year is over with, how come the days aren't getting longer?  
Did that stupid groundhog see it's shadow?


----------



## FrancSevin

Whilst I am usually optimistic, I think I will be approaching 2022 with my left hand carefully pressing slowly on the door with my right hand firmly resting on my hip holstered Walther PPC.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

I'd really love why there's always there's always some tragic story that 'dominates' the headlines of my homepage every time I open my browser. Good god, man. Does anyone not have some good news for a change? It's just sickening to me.


----------



## Lenny

I articulate the English language fluently with grace and finesse, so don't tell me I ain't got no class.


----------



## Doc

That face when you realize 2022 sounds like 2020 too.    :


----------



## echo

The ground hog is happy this year.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Still debating on whether or not I'll work tomorrow. Getting vacation time is difficult and the most time I can get off on any weekend is only three days. I haven't had any more time than that in over a year.


----------



## Ceizad

Holidays and weekends go like 10 seconds!


----------



## PGBC

Why the provincial government pushed out so many Doctors and Nurses, for not getting the stabby jabby. 
To soon after beg them to work as contractors, at 3 times what they were making before. As a contractor they get to pick when, where, and how they work as well. I'm not complaining, it is wonderful. Just doesn't make any damn sense is all.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Makes sense. I was wondering something similar. All those doctors and nurses fired for not getting the vax. Now, at our regional hospital that services a population base of close to 200000, we had 24 vaccinated nurses home sick with covid last week. And it doesn't matter if you're vaxed or not, everyone is treated the same.


----------



## PGBC

I was axed from the government system for making a personal decision to not get jabbed. 
Not only am I now on contract, so are many others in the medical system. I've chosen to take a few contracts, of the many offered to me. 
They pay me approximately 315% of what I used to make. It just doesn't make any sense.
An RN who is a good friend of mine, she was paid $46.85/hour, is now paid $158.20/hour as a private contractor. She can pick and choose when she is willing to work, where she works, and what duties she will, or will not perform. As a contractor she has gained tax write offs, and isn't paying union dues. 

It would be nice to have a spokes person from the government explain why they did this.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

I’ve had my two jabs, and that’s all I’m going to take. But I sure as hell don’t feel it’s right for them to force anyone to do something they don’t want to do. Personally, I’ll do my own thinking. Uncle Sam can shove it.


----------



## chowderman

PGBC said:


> It would be nice to have a spokes person from the government explain why they did this.



it's not limited to government - altho government is likely most famous for it....

worked for a (large + multi-national) private company - about every 2-3 years an 'efficiency expert' would be hired, followed by layoffs / reorganizations/etc.  I saved the announcements - because, in the end, the efficiency experts predicted savings totaled 275% of the then reduced payroll.

the end for me came when the entire department was axed.  over the next few years that company hired me for multiple consulting gigs - and my consulting fees totaled roughly 10 years of my last salary.

one would think they would learn, but every year a fresh crop of MBA's reinvent the best way to do it wrong.


----------



## EastTexFrank

chowderman said:


> it's not limited to government - altho government is likely most famous for it....
> 
> worked for a (large + multi-national) private company - about every 2-3 years an 'efficiency expert' would be hired, followed by layoffs / reorganizations/etc.  I saved the announcements - because, in the end, the efficiency experts predicted savings totaled 275% of the then reduced payroll.
> 
> the end for me came when the entire department was axed.  over the next few years that company hired me for multiple consulting gigs - and my consulting fees totaled roughly 10 years of my last salary.
> 
> one would think they would learn, but every year a fresh crop of MBA's reinvent the best way to do it wrong.



I worked for a large, multi-national oil company.  Every 4-years on average we went through a re-organization where 20% to 30% of the employees were fired.  Many of them were rehired as consultants within weeks.  After the first re-organization I figured out what the game plan was.  Those re-organizations had absolutely nothing to do with increasing efficiency although they did impress Wall Street and The Stock Market and that's what they were designed to do.  The whole thing was an exercise to drive up the stock price as Wall Street looked at it as a means to increase profits brought on by greater efficiency,,, WRONG.  When your Board, Directors and top management hold huge blocks of preferred stock, driving up the stock price and then dumping them at a huge profit isn't a bad plan although it means sacrificing the company and it's employees.  GREED IS GOOD.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Bored. Ready to go home. I’m currently without a washing machine so I just used my dad’s today. He hasn’t had it but two months and it’s already problematic. Wouldn’t spin or drain at first. Ugh. I hate electronics.


----------



## Ironman

There is a new variant coming out called Nedibeojkcuf. One symptom is that it causes you to read things backwards.


----------



## dillydang

I won snow, I.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## dillydang

Signs for the times:
Antelope Freeway 1/4th mile
Antelope Freeway 1/8th mile
Antelope Freeway 1/16th mile
Antelope Freeway 1/32nd mile
Antelope Freeway 1/64th mile


----------



## FrancSevin

American elites?????


----------



## Ironman

I don’t know half these old school mates that keep sending me friends request??

.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

More of a question that a thought - why is it so easier to forgive others and sometimes almost impossible to forget what they've done?


----------



## PGBC

Jumpin' Jack McDaniels said:


> More of a question that a thought - why is it so easier to forgive others and sometimes almost impossible to forget what they've done?




I've forgiven many, but unless I get dementia or alzheimers, cannot forget what they did to me.
One we can choose, as in to forgive someone. 
Unless you have a medical problem, you will remember it all though.


----------



## FrancSevin

Forgiveness and forgetting are not the same thing.  One is an act of kindness.  The other is a lesson learned.

Both concepts are useful but, hardly interchangeable.


----------



## echo

How do you forgive a snake?
That is what snakes do


----------



## mla2ofus

echo said:


> How do you forgive a snake?
> That is what snakes do


  Same for any wild animal.


----------



## deand1

Doc said:


> bbl
> 
> 
> WTH does that mean?


Brazilian butt lift


----------



## PGBC

Greta needs to come here, live in a tent in my backyard for a month, with no heat source. 
Then explain her global warming theory to me.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm going to be 75 next March.  

I'm beginning to worry about old age.  Seems I cannot remember when I could remember things.


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> I'm going to be 75 next March.
> 
> I'm beginning to worry about old age.  Seems I cannot remember when I could remember things.


Yeah, our body and brains are falling apart.   I'll be 75 in February


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow!!






						Rare 1965 Ford Mustang Shelby GT350 worth a fortune found in abandoned home | Fox News
					

A classic car restorer has recovered a 1965 Ford Mustang GT350 from the garage of an abandoned home in Georgia where it had been stored for the past three decades. The historic performance car was one of just 526 built that year.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## mla2ofus

I'll be 75 in April.


----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> I'll be 75 in April.


Well, that explains a lot!  LOL


----------



## Crumpy

FAST FORWARD 25 YEARS.......................................



FrancSevin said:


> I'm going to be 100 next March.
> 
> I'm beginning to worry about old age.  Seems I cannot remember when I could remember things.





Lenny said:


> Yeah, our body and brains are falling apart.   I'll be 100 in February





mla2ofus said:


> I'll be 100 in April.



Hugs to all of you!!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Crumpy said:


> FAST FORWARD 25 YEARS.......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs to all of you!!!!


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wait a minute, did I forget 25 years?


----------



## Ross 650

In 4 more days I turn 82.  Good side of that is that I dont much give a dang about politics any more.  Heck I am liscensed to carry a pistol so sometimes I walk around in town waiting to be mugged.  Sure would make my day!!!! Have a goodun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crumpy

Just hoping you are all here to post it in 25 years. 




Ross 650 said:


> In 4 more days I turn 82.  Good side of that is that I dont much give a dang about politics any more.  Heck I am liscensed to carry a pistol so sometimes I walk around in town waiting to be mugged.  Sure would make my day!!!! Have a goodun!!!!!!!!!



Ross... wishing you a very happy birthday for the next four days!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 143664


NO!

That would indicate a release of control and an admission.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
I have had 4 wives and that never happened in my  lifetime!!!! Have a goodun!!!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy,
> I have had 4 wives and that never happened in my  lifetime!!!! Have a goodun!!!!!



FOUR WIVES!!!?!? 

 Ross, I never thought of you as a slow learner.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

While checking my email just now, I came across something a little interesting. It's just a promotion to enter a contest but the prize is free hot sauce - for a YEAR. Good god, man. I love the stuff but why would anyone want or need that much? I'd never want to look at it ever again. Or the same again. I think I'll pass and just buy it from the store.


----------



## PGBC

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 143664




There was an old fable,  that used to be mumbled on occasion. 
It went something like this.

In 842 bc, a woman said to her husband " John, your a good and wise husband, share your knowledge with me please".

Now, that has never been proven, but rumor has it, that was said.


----------



## PGBC

Usually I feel old, then I do some reading here, and suddenly feel much younger


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

PGBC said:


> Usually I feel old, then I do some reading here, and suddenly feel much younger


I feel my age, but I don't always seem to act that way, ya know? Sometimes it's fun to cut back and be just a little immature. Gotta live sometime


----------



## Crumpy

_Take a little time to play every day.
When we cease to play, we get old._


----------



## echo

I have fun playing in the yard.
I had a low spot and filled it with soil. The next day it was all dug up and scattered.    
The crows did that thinking I buried my lunch and will dig it up at a later date?. My yard is a zoo.


----------



## Ironman

Some days you're the bug and some days you're the windshield.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

It feels like Friday today since I took today off.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

With all of the current bullSHIT going on, the more and more I see anything Biden related with that ridiculous, smug face - the more I just want to punch it. That is all.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just realized that my procrastination has finally paid off. I'd been putting off changing the time on our wall clock since the fall as I have to use a ladder to do it. Now I don't have to.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just realized that my procrastination has finally paid off. I'd been putting off changing the time on our wall clock since the fall as I have to use a ladder to do it. Now I don't have to.



My wife does that with the clock in her car.  It drives me nuts.  I spent almost two hours this morning changing every clock in the house right down to the three ovens, the microwave, the coffee maker and every other darned thing with a clock on it.  Why can't they be like the cell phones and the computers and change automatically?


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> My wife does that with the clock in her car.  It drives me nuts.  I spent almost two hours this morning changing every clock in the house right down to the three ovens, the microwave, the coffee maker and every other darned thing with a clock on it.  Why can't they be like the cell phones and the computers and change automatically?


So, not only did you lose an hour's sleep, but you had the added insult of wasting several hours making technologies designed to save labor keep up with the times.

My grandpa refused to go on Daylight Savings Time.  A dairy farmer, he always said, "Them cows and chickens don't know the times have changed."


----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl

Brevity Is The Soul Of Wit.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Well, well, well. Looks like I'm on that side of YouTube again.... but totally spot on!


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman




----------



## carebears

does it considered sleep deprived even if u sleep 8hrs but you sleep late?


----------



## echo

carebears said:


> does it considered sleep deprived even if u sleep 8hrs but you sleep late?


I'm no Nurse but it should be ok.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

I have a weather app downloaded to my taskbar on my PC that currently reads 53 out, but in reality, it's 82. I'm not really a fan of Spring for the weather it brings, nor Summer because it's like living in a sauna here nearly every year. But I'd take the cooler weather over the warm any day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

With the price of everything going up, can I start a gofundme account for my beer at camp?  

(Just thinking out loud)


----------



## FrancSevin

I have recently noticed, only rich people run for Congress nowadays.  They claim it is to return the favor to the country. But I am not sure it works out that way.  It seems to me, they have their money so, they don't really have to worry about ours, do they?


----------



## m1west

Worse than that they want your too.


----------



## mla2ofus

Jumpin' Jack McDaniels said:


> I have a weather app downloaded to my taskbar on my PC that currently reads 53 out, but in reality, it's 82. I'm not really a fan of Spring for the weather it brings, nor Summer because it's like living in a sauna here nearly every year. But I'd take the cooler weather over the warm any day.


  Then come on over to SE Idaho and I'll show you some cool summers and brutal winters.


----------



## FrancSevin

*Your life is the sum total of the choices you make.
If you don't laugh at yourself, a whole bunch of people will volunteer to do it for you*


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

mla2ofus said:


> Then come on over to SE Idaho and I'll show you some cool summers and brutal winters.


Summers here are horrific. Way too humid. Winters are usually very mild (or bitterly cold) if there's one at all.


----------



## FrancSevin

Why is it so difficult to get electrical tape to secure anything together but absolutely impossible to get it apart once you do?


----------



## bczoom

FrancSevin said:


> Why is it so difficult to get electrical tape to secure anything together but absolutely impossible to get it apart once you do?


There's forces at work, strange mythical forces.  Pretty sure it's the same forces that are in play when you stack 5-gallon buckets together.  Once one is in the other, it's impossible to get them apart.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wonder if I can switch my home mortgage into a student loan?  Hmmmm


----------



## Gunsrus

Traveling is an eye opener. It broadens our horizons and gives us new insight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I wonder if Muslims make airplane noises when feeding their kids before crashing the spoon into their forehead?


----------



## Gunsrus

The Nordic countries have put themselves in an awkward position. Some have closed their boarders to refugees, others are making it hard for them to settle in, but one thing is abundantly clear: they don't want them. To think Finland and Norway, to name a few, are showing such indifference to people in need, is shocking. They are both highly developed countries, with excellent education education systems, high quality healthcare, yet they can't show empathy to people who can't stay and fight because they are either imprisoned or killed. Humane treatment is lacking in their socieites.


----------



## waybomb

Good for them; we should follow suit.


----------



## m1west

Gunsrus said:


> The Nordic countries have put themselves in an awkward position. Some have closed their boarders to refugees, others are making it hard for them to settle in, but one thing is abundantly clear: they don't want them. To think Finland and Norway, to name a few, are showing such indifference to people in need, is shocking. They are both highly developed countries, with excellent education education systems, high quality healthcare, yet they can't show empathy to people who can't stay and fight because they are either imprisoned or killed. Humane treatment is lacking in their socieites.


And they want there country and heritage to stay the way it is, good for them!


----------



## power1

Gunsrus said:


> The Nordic countries have put themselves in an awkward position. Some have closed their boarders to refugees, others are making it hard for them to settle in, but one thing is abundantly clear: they don't want them. To think Finland and Norway, to name a few, are showing such indifference to people in need, is shocking. They are both highly developed countries, with excellent education education systems, high quality healthcare, yet they can't show empathy to people who can't stay and fight because they are either imprisoned or killed. Humane treatment is lacking in their socieites.


Maybe it could be that they worked hard to make their country what it is and do not want or need people moving into their country and then trying to make it much like the place they came from.


----------



## mla2ofus

power1 said:


> Maybe it could be that they worked hard to make their country what it is and do not want or need people moving into their country and then trying to make it much like the place they came from.


    Hmm, sounds like Americans who move from a blue state to a red state.


----------



## chowderman

Sweden has seen a substantial increase is crime and especially rapes since taking in "refugees"
as a result the last elections went seriously to the right - seems the Swedish population is not impressed with how people are behaving.

some interesting numbers:
year: 2021

Norway:  processed 1,076 applications - accepted/admitted 83% - i.e. 893 people
Finland:  processed 1,781 applications - accepted/admitted 69% - i.e. 1,229 people
Sweden:  processed 7,510 applications - accepted/admitted 25% - i.e. 1,877 people
. . . . so why does 'only' Sweden have a problem?  or are Norway & Finland not reporting . . .

Germany:  148,159 apps rec'd, 63,453 processed, 49% admitted - 31,320 people
Germany is the most popular 'destination' because they provide the most generous welfare payments and support....
Germany has huge crime issues, including rape, stemming  from 'refugees'

for comparison, in 2021 USA accepted/admitted:  68,920 refugees.

do not confuse this number with the number of illegal aliens coming over the open border.
USA is allowing more illegal aliens into the country EVERY DAY than the Nordic countries take in per YEAR.


----------



## Gunsrus

chowderman said:


> Sweden has seen a substantial increase is crime and especially rapes since taking in "refugees"
> as a result the last elections went seriously to the right - seems the Swedish population is not impressed with how people are behaving.
> 
> some interesting numbers:
> year: 2021
> 
> Norway:  processed 1,076 applications - accepted/admitted 83% - i.e. 893 people
> Finland:  processed 1,781 applications - accepted/admitted 69% - i.e. 1,229 people
> Sweden:  processed 7,510 applications - accepted/admitted 25% - i.e. 1,877 people
> . . . . so why does 'only' Sweden have a problem?  or are Norway & Finland not reporting . . .
> 
> Germany:  148,159 apps rec'd, 63,453 processed, 49% admitted - 31,320 people
> Germany is the most popular 'destination' because they provide the most generous welfare payments and support....
> Germany has huge crime issues, including rape, stemming  from 'refugees'
> 
> for comparison, in 2021 USA accepted/admitted:  68,920 refugees.
> 
> do not confuse this number with the number of illegal aliens coming over the open border.
> USA is allowing more illegal aliens into the country EVERY DAY than the Nordic countries take in per YEAR.


Then what we need to do is find a way to reduce the refugee related crime rate. What would they need to stop behaving like criminals? I am told no one is violent by nature, that they usually are due to various circumstances. How do we stem the tide in this case?


----------



## power1

Gunsrus said:


> Then what we need to do is find a way to reduce the refugee related crime rate. What would they need to stop behaving like criminals? I am told no one is violent by nature, that they usually are due to various circumstances. How do we stem the tide in this case?


Someone once came up with a plan for stopping the criminal behavior of illegals.  They Joe came along and stopped the building.


----------



## m1west

Gunsrus said:


> Then what we need to do is find a way to reduce the refugee related crime rate. What would they need to stop behaving like criminals? I am told no one is violent by nature, that they usually are due to various circumstances. How do we stem the tide in this case?


who told you that, all through history it was very violent. The last bit of time is an anomaly.


----------



## Gunsrus

m1west said:


> who told you that, all through history it was very violent. The last bit of time is an anomaly.


My mother told me. I get the feeling she meant to say that left to his own devices, man isn't necessarily violent of his own accord. Maybe it was because of harsher living conditions that people were violent. I for one believe you need to look at what makes people violent to see where they're coming from.


----------



## chowderman

violent / anti-social / unaccepted human behavior predates written history.
every civilization had rules/laws/punishment.
there are no exceptions to that.

the problem current in USA is extraordinarily simple:  the political climate imposes NO consequences.


----------



## Gunsrus

Saudi Arabia's kill switch: flipped when women commit virtual crimes. High voltage, no turning off for 30 to 45 years.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I wonder why the first chainsaw was invented?


----------



## chowderman

here's a pix:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. I actually googled it .  Kinda gruesome.


----------



## FrancSevin

_"No matter how many times you save the world, it always manages to get back in jeopardy again. Sometimes I just want it to stay saved! You know, for a little bit? I feel like the maid; I just cleaned up this mess! Can we keep it clean for... for ten minutes! "_
Grande Mastere Dreade


----------



## tiredretired

People who wear glasses look smart, but they had to fail a test to get them.


----------



## Gunsrus

Brad Prick should be kept away from Angelina Jolie and their children. So sad he's so sick.


----------



## FrancSevin

*"Wokeness gives people a shield to be mean and cruel, armored in false virtue.*" - Elon Musk


----------



## Gunsrus

"He who controls the past commands the future. He who commands the future conquers the past." - George Orwell


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Gunsrus

A life is like a garden. Perfect moments can be had, but not preserved, except in memory. -Leonard Nimoy


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thinking about how this makes sense.  We're taught to cough into our elbow when we're sick so as to not cover our hands in germs. Then.....get this one and tell me if it makes sense?  So we cough into our elbows. Then to stop the spread of germs through handshakes, we're told to bump elbows. The same elbows that we just released all our nasal germs into. I'm confused.


----------



## FrancSevin

No different than the intelligence of having a plexiglass barrier between you and the cashier who touches and breathes on every bit of food you just bought.

People have a need to be creative and invent something useful that changes what we know works to something that doesn't. We call 'em "experts." which is commonly defined as a drip under pressure.

To put insult to injury,,,; lately, we have had to pay off some of their college loans which is where they got educated and motivated to screw things up.


----------



## kc3tec

Angelface said:


> How old is too old to act on impulse and jump in a rain puddle?


When you wake up in a tight box with satin covering your face, then its too. Damn late to care.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm thinking today about next Tuesday at the voting polls.

I wonder how many will have to open their wallet to show a picture ID and notice how empty it is of cash.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I wonder if it's still politically correct to say I "blew the tranny" when talking about cars to my buddies?

After all, the Girl Guides of Canada are going to be changing the name of one of their age groups. The younger ones were called "brownies" for over 100 years and are now changing the name as certain ethnic groups are taking offense.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

How come diarrhea is so hard to spell but so easy to get?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Are these still considered politically correct? After all, we've changed the names of aunt Jemima pancake mix and a few names of major league sports teams that were considered too sensitive to  certain ethnic groups.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Why do dogs have self cleaning butt holes but humans have to whipe?


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Opened up the sinuses.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Whoever said that if you do something right once, you won't have to do it again? 

They sure haven't cleared the snow from my driveway.


----------

